# Correct format of visa number for IMMI website



## Krishna8712 (Dec 6, 2018)

Hi All,

I have a very simple problem. I need to enter visa number to the IMMI website and it says the number should be in 10 digit length.

When I looked at my grant visa number, It has 13 digits, something like this 2009X XXXXX X82. 

I tried different ways but it keeps saying that "The value you have entered in the field 'Visa number' is not a correct format".

Which number should I enter to the system?

Thank you.

Cheers 
Krsna


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

Krishna8712 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a very simple problem. I need to enter visa number to the IMMI website and it says the number should be in 10 digit length.
> 
> ...


Can you take a screenshot and post what exactly is asked?

Visa transaction reference number is 10 digits. Wondering if that's what you are asked to enter.


----------



## Krishna8712 (Dec 6, 2018)

Hi 

I could not able to post an image or link on this site.
Anyway, I am referring to the 10 digit visa number requested by the IMMI website. 
It should be extractable for the 13 digit visa grant number. 

NOT the TRN number consisting of numbers and alphabets.

Thank you

Regards
Krsna


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

Krishna8712 said:


> Hi
> 
> I could not able to post an image or link on this site.
> Anyway, I am referring to the 10 digit visa number requested by the IMMI website.
> ...


10 digit number is found on your Visa label. 13 digit grant number is issued on your letter.

https://archive.homeaffairs.gov.au/lega/lega/form/immi-faqs/find-my-visa-grant-or-evidence-number


----------



## akshayaaiyer (Aug 2, 2019)

Having the same trouble- has anyone found the answer to this?


----------



## OlgaAu (Dec 27, 2020)

the same problem


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

OlgaAu said:


> the same problem


If you trying to do a VEVO check, you can use visa grant number instead and check the entitlements.


----------

